# Another Great Video From Youtube ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bird of Paradise: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RFfzZoMJOM

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Just beautiful!!!

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a beautiful bird - and funny too. Thanks Terry.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That was something else! What a great bird!

Usually, the human female is the one with all the "spectaculars!" Sure is hard to imagine a human MALE doing that...mmmm, although NOW, that I really think about it...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting that great video, Terry. Hard to believe that female wasn't impressed by the hopping, clicking, black and blue smiley face.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That was one amazing and well done video, Terry. All of the birds shown were
just remarkable w/their displays, and the narrator couldn't have delivered that
last line better.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Thanks for posting that great video, Terry. Hard to believe that female wasn't impressed by the hopping, clicking, black and blue smiley face.


Y'know, I thought the same thing! I was quite impressed! But, the female bird must have known something we don't!

What's that old saying, "Looks aren't everything?" Maybe he was too conceited about his looks? 

Did he ask her out? Get to know her first before rushing things? Is he a "nice" bird? Would he make a good father? Is he a Playbird? Ready to settle down and raise a family? A female has to weigh these things, y'know...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Terry....WOW!!!!

What an amazing video you found! Those had to be some of *THE* most unusual birds of paradise I've ever seen! That was just too cool! That one dancing with the little "dress" on, and the irridescent colours around it's neck, with those GORGEOUS blue/glowing eyes! Then the other one that turned it's whole body into a happy face, with the flourescent mouth and eyes!!! Absolutely amazing, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you liked that one then search for Lyre Bird on Youtube .. that is another great, great video. I have the link somewhere but have got an incoming right now .. if nobody finds it, I'll get it and post it later.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, thanks for the hint to find the video. Folks, this is yet ANOTHER amazing bird video on the Lyre Bird. I knew of this species but didn't realize what they were actually capable of with their voice....JUST AMAZING!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuFyqzerHS8&mode=related&search=


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Terry for the recommendation and Brad for this link. This video is also
outstanding. I heard the camera, but assumed that it was someone in the filming crew, the chainsaw was just unbeliebable. Another must see.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This was outstanding. Such a pity though that he was singing the sound of his own demise.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting the link, Brad. It truly is sad that mankind has infiltrated the habitat of this bird to such an extent.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

OMG! what an awesome looking bird.


----------

